# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  کمک درمورد  Net.Socket و انتقال فایل

## once4ever

سلام
من یه سری مقاله خوب و در سطح متوسط راجب به تماسهای دو کامپیوتر با Net.Sockets  و همینطور انتقال اطلاعات مخصوصا فایل با این روش میخواستم. 
ممنون میشم کمک کنید یا اگه بلد هستید راهنماییم کنید

----------


## razavi_university

سلام
کتابی از انتشارات Wroxبرای C#‎ هست اسمش درست تویه ذهنم نیست فکر کنم Profesional C#‎ و کتاب DEiltel how to program  C#‎ این دو تا خوبند من EBook هر دو رو دارم

----------


## Babak-Aghili

برای سوکت  و موکت ...

یک کتاب دیدم دست یکی از بچه ها ... فارسی هم بود .... برنامه نویسی شبکه در سی شارپ

----------


## once4ever

> برای سوکت  و موکت ...
> 
> یک کتاب دیدم دست یکی از بچه ها ... فارسی هم بود .... برنامه نویسی شبکه در سی شارپ


aslan man mundam chejuri azat tashakor konam agha kheili lotf kardi, kheili komak kard ;)

age migi khuban va e-bookeshuno dari mishe zahmatesho bekeshi 
mamnoon misham
hamid@iranrabbet.com


shadidan sharmamde, ba ye computere dige hastam ke farsi nadasht

----------

